
Can Big Data and Data Mining help us to prevent terrorist attacks? - mzanirati
http://iniwall.com/2015/11/30/data-mining-to-fight-against-terrorism/
======
dalke
This link is of little value. Why should anyone believe that Big Data could
never be used to help prevent terrorist attacks?

Rather, lots of things can help us to prevent terrorist attacks. Depending on
who you talk to this may include: hire more police officers, accept more
refugees from Syria, record and analyze everyone's conversations and movement,
stop bombing civilian populations, expel all Muslims, and withdraw US forces
and other support from the Middle East.

As this article specifically supports Israeli methods to "track down enemies
of the Israeli state", I'll add that I support Sweden's position and its
recognition of the Palestinian state.

In that context, note also the statement "[suppose] a large percentage of
people from Country X have performed some form of terrorist attacks in last
years." Who do you think that "Country X" is supposed to be?

Bear in mind that the US estimates there are no more than 200,000 terrorists
in the world. (Says
[https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20140506/14033627137/how-m...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20140506/14033627137/how-
many-terrorists-are-there-not-as-many-as-you-might-think.shtml) .) From the US
perspective there are no countries where 'a large percentage of people ...
have performed some form of terrorist attacks in last years'.

------
jhon7sspam
Yes, it can!

